# folder locked my important files.. plz tell me how to unlock it



## vishthekiller (Apr 15, 2012)

i locked some files via folder lock.. it is very important.. even in ms dos the name of file is '.'  ... plz tell me what should i do to get it


----------



## Tech&ME (Apr 15, 2012)

You forgot the password ?


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 15, 2012)

Restore from backup.
No backup? Hard luck. Don't know why ya'll use folder locks and what not only to forget the password. Jeez at least use something like lastpass to manage your passwords.


----------



## R2K (Apr 15, 2012)

Did you use folder lock software or that old folder lock .bat file ?

If it is the .bat file there is a way to retrieve files.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 15, 2012)

Encryption>>>File/Folder Locking.Period.


----------



## binaryspirit (Apr 15, 2012)

try to boot using safe mode, if this isnt works than use some linux distro live cd and boot the pc using it and then you will be able to access those files.
good luck...


----------



## balakrish (Apr 15, 2012)

If locked via folder lock in windows.
it can be opened on ubuntu.
hope this helps.


----------



## hsr (Apr 15, 2012)

Try and open the files using a linux live cd, and if you don't have a live cd, try opening in safemode. Most basic file/folder locks fail to run at safemode. If it uses encryption, there is less chance for you to recover it. Try the software's forum fr details then.


----------



## Naveen.S (Apr 15, 2012)

As everyone suggested earlier, Linux LiveCD is your best option now.


----------



## vishthekiller (Apr 19, 2012)

yes i know it but the password is correct and it accpt the password.. but it does not allow me to access or unlock the files.


----------



## frankeric (May 19, 2012)

vishthekiller said:


> i locked some files via folder lock.. it is very important.. even in ms dos the name of file is '.'  ... plz tell me what should i do to get it



If your data is not in your c drive than install new windows it will delete folder lock also and you will be able to access your files.


Regards
Frank
Pass Your Certification in First Attempt | Each Vendor in $99 Only | Testchief


----------



## Krishna (May 19, 2012)

Ya as everyone said earlier u can retrieve ur files from linux liveCD or install a fresh Windows without formatting old version and there u can see ur folderlock files unhidden and u can then retrieve it...!!! 
Else u can use UnlockIT (from here).. i dint used that before that some files which were locked it can unlock them.. i cant guarantee that it will work but try it..!!


----------



## pramudit (May 19, 2012)

best option is linux live cd... i once used it to see hidden/locked files on my freinds lappy...


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 19, 2012)

I don't know how people are able to see files locked via folder lock in Linux. AFAIK if you forgot pass, there is no way to recover it until and unless you made a back up.


----------

